# Wow!  What a snook



## bowandgun (Sep 30, 2013)

Caught this giant line side Friday Nite in Brevard Cty surf.  It measured 37 inches and muct a weighed over twenty lbs.  Battled him on light spinning gear and caught on lure.  Fight was awesome.


----------



## Plsmith (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice!!  Headed back to Charlotte Harbor this week to do some snook fishin myself.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice Fish!

The weight chart agrees with your 20# estimate!

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/fish/snook/length-weight/


----------



## telsonman (Oct 29, 2013)

Where in Brevard were you fishing? I fish Melbourne Beach several times per year, and I'm always at Sebastian Inlet. Going down next week for the snook. 

What were you using in the surf? Just curious to how they're biting right now.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 29, 2013)

I was at Sebastion Inlet for several days a couple of weeks ago. The snook bite was almost non existent. We didn't catch one or see one caught. We fished dawn to dusk on the beach, on the rocks, and on the north pier.
Plenty of bait in the inlet but we saw no bait pods on the beach and the mullet run is winding down.
We did catch several slot reds on large live shrimp and finger mullet freelined in the current with a split shot to get it down a little ways. Along with the reds were a ton of jacks, some very large. A real good pull on 20lb braid and a medium action rod.
Same thing on the pier and down the inlet except most fish on the pier came off the end with finger mullet pinned to the bottom.
We did see several slot reds caught right at the surfline. The wind was out of the E, NE, and it had scores of mullet pinned against the beach and pier.
Good luck with the snook but I'd try further south. You can check whats biting by googling the Sebastion Inlet fishing report.


----------



## telsonman (Oct 30, 2013)

I always fish southside jetty. I bounce bucktails off the bottom. You can hook some really big fish on outgoing tide. I'm thinking about going out in the river for some reds, and trout if I can find them. Its bad sometimes now though without any sea grass.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 31, 2013)

I  pulled my achilles tendon and that kept me off the south jetty. I could hardly walk on level ground much less climb the rail.
Hardly anybody down there even talks about trout anymore since the seagrass died. I can't help but think that has affected the snook fishery also as a lot their favorite baitfish are gone also.
Next year I'm going to the west coast. I'm more familiar with the area and my brother lives in lakeland so day trips are possible.
Late August this year my sister in law caught a 41 pounder from the surf at Sanibel Island on a dead finger mullet. To say she was happy is an understatement.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats!!   Thats a good Snook!! 

Dark Horse that might have been a ladies record too bad it was caught during the closed season. "Late August this year my sister in law caught a 41 pounder from the surf at Sanibel Island on a dead finger mullet.  I think the state record is 44 and some change.

The snook in the pic was 42" and 36.5 on a Boga scale also caught in Sanibel this year so hers was a true monster.


----------



## telsonman (Oct 31, 2013)

That thing has a massive head. I think the ones a Sebastian inlet are so big because of all the bait that move in and out of there.

How are yall catching them on the beach? I've never tried it. I can only guess freelining mullet or something on a bobber. I'd just figure if you freelined live bait the waves would wash it up.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 31, 2013)

I've had good luck fishing the beach with almost anything a bass will hit except plastic worms. I've caught them on the following artificials. 3/4oz Fishhead spin fished fast, rattle traps, buck tails, spoons I:E little cleo or flexit, chatter bait spinner bait, buzz bait , super spook, jerk bait, swim bait. 

I think the secret to catching them on most lures is to fish it fast so they react and just hit it.

Most of the time I fish within 10ft of the waves breaking and have had a bunch chase it right up to when I pull it out of the water.


----------

